# Roofing nail size



## scarrell (Mar 25, 2006)

Ok, this is about as basic as it gets, but I still have to ask. I have 1/2" sheathing, 15 lb felt, and comp shingles. The shortest roofing nails I can find are 1". Won't this poke through the sheathing? None of the existing nails poke through. Thanks.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

Yes the nails will, and should, poke through the sheathing. In fact, they should come through about 1/4" this is what stops them from backing out. I always use 1-1/4" just because I find them easier to drive with less hitting of the fingers.
What type of roofing was on there originally? It's possible the previous roofer used 3/4" nails, they are available, but even with these you should be able to see the points on the inside. Read the shingle package, some manufacturers require the nails to come through 1/4"


----------



## scarrell (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank you very much.


----------



## jmorgan (Feb 10, 2005)

Code nail requirements are for the nail to be 3/4" into the deck or penetrate it, whichever comes first. this can create a problem at eave areas without soffets.
Jim


----------

